# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Nalot na języku

## fraunos

Witam, borykam się z tym problemem od dłuższego czasu (parę lat). Przeszukując internet stwierdziłem, że najprawdopodbniej jest to grzyb Candida Albicans, pewnie spowodowany złą dietą. Problem leży w tym, że piję głównie wodę (napoje typu cola zdarza mi się może parę razy w miesiącu), czy herbatę, alkoholu od dawna nie piłem (kilka miesięcy). Żywię się raczej nieregularnie, ale nie jem słodyczy. Łykałem przez jakiś okres tabletki z bakteriami, które miały uzupełnić brakujące mikroorganizmy, żyjące w jelitach, które rzekomo przeciwdziałały tym, które zdominowały moje jelita, ale nie zauważyłem różnicy.

Proszę obejrzeć zdjęcia, to może naświetli trochę sprawę.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k99jfbh9wggxgud/HODgKFKhv6


Nie wiem co mogę jeszcze dodać, jeśli będą potrzebne jakieś informacje chętnie je udzielę.

----------


## bluszcz

Pierwszym elementem, na który trzeba zwracać uwagę to kolor. Jeśli język jest koloru różowego, możemy być spokojni – jesteśmy zdrowi. Gorzej, kiedy kolor jest inny. Jeśli odcień jest bardziej brązowy, należy podejrzewać komplikacje związane z układem oddechowym. Kolor malinowy z kolei świadczy o tym, że organizm może aktualnie zmagać się z infekcją bakteryjną. Jeśli zaobserwujemy na języku czerwone plamki, to znak, że powinniśmy dostarczyć naszemu organizmowi więcej witamin. Szczególnie niepokojącym jest sinawy kolor języka – oznacza on kłopoty z układem krążenia.

Kolor to nie wszystko. Bardzo ważny jest też nalot na języku. W przypadku, kiedy jest go za dużo, czyli kiedy nasz język jest „obłożony”, może to świadczyć o wychłodzeniu organizmu, a kiedy jest szarawy o problemach żołądkowych. Podczas oględzin języka, wyróżnia się również brązowy kolor nalotu sygnalizujący problemy układu oddechowego oraz kolor żółty, który ma związek z przegrzaniem organizmu lub chorobą wrzodową.

Ważne jest również miejsce, w którym występuje nalot. Przednia część języka odpowiada układowi krążenia. Zaczerwieniony koniuszek oznacza wysoki poziom stresu. Odcinek języka zaraz za jego zakończeniem, odzwierciedla stan układu oddechowego. Boczne części wskazują na stan wątroby, zaś jego tylna część związana jest z funkcjonowaniem nerek, układu moczowego i jelit.

Pamiętaj o tym, że przy ocenie stanu zdrowia nie powinno ograniczać się do domowych metod, nic nie zastąpi bowiem profesjonalnego badania lekarskiego.

----------


## eRzecznik_Polpharma

Witam, 
Na podstawie zdjęcia można przypuszczać, ze dolegliwości związane są z zakażeniem grzybami drożdżopodobnymi. Moją uwagę zwracają zmiany na paliczku paznokciowym, które doprowadziły do prawie całkowitego uszkodzenia płytki. Obecny stan zapalny przemawia również za zakażeniem drożdżakowym. Należy koniecznie udać się do dermatologa lub lekarza POZ-u. W moim przekonaniu kwalifikuje się Pan do leczenia ogólnego (kapsułkami). Tabletki, które do tej pory Pan stosował są przydatne w profilaktyce lub jako leczenie wspomagające. Nie zastąpią leczenia przeciwgrzybiczego.
Pozdrawiam, eRzecznik Polpharma
-------------------
eRzecznik Polphama to Ekspert, który odpowie na Twoje pytania dotyczące problemów grzybiczych i udzieli Ci profesjonalnej porady. Jeżeli masz więcej pytań do Eksperta zapraszamy na stronę: leczpaznokcie.pl

----------

